# Anybody along I-80 want to grab a cup of coffee and visit on Monday or Tuesday next week?



## Schroedc (Apr 20, 2016)

I'll be heading to Denver from SE MN to pick something up and if anybody on here is along my route it'd be fun to meet up briefly as I pass by.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 20, 2016)

Wish I was along that route, safe travels Colin! Tony


----------



## Kevin (Apr 20, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I'll be heading to Denver from SE MN to pick something up and if anybody on here is along my route it'd be fun to meet up briefly as I pass by.



There's an I-80 near me too. I'm game. Tony let's meet Colin in East Dallas for a cup of Joe...

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 20, 2016)

Kevin said:


> There's an I-80 near me too. I'm game. Tony let's meet Colin in East Dallas for a cup of Joe...



That's the East Dallas outside of Boulder CO. Right??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 20, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> That's the East Dallas outside of Boulder CO. Right??


I knew I shoukda googled if there was a dallas co but i am driving darnit . . . .


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 20, 2016)

I-80 shouldn't be far from I-90- how about a little detour.......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 20, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> I-80 shouldn't be far from I-90- how about a little detour.......



On my lunchtime walk today I watched the traffic on I-90. Come on over, I'll buy the coffee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Apr 20, 2016)

I80 and I90 are near me...what time?


----------



## Brink (Apr 20, 2016)

Kevin said:


> There's an I-80 near me too. I'm game. Tony let's meet Colin in East Dallas for a cup of Joe...



You're not in NJ any more


----------



## Jim Beam (Apr 20, 2016)

Well, that went downhill in a hurry...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 20, 2016)

Jim Beam said:


> Well, that went downhill in a hurry...



the natives are restless today

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 20, 2016)

Tough crowd today. I think we're all frustrated we aren't going to be able to meet with get a free cup of hot flavored caffiene infused milk out of Colin.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm kinda surprised nobody has asked what I'm picking up.....


----------



## Kevin (Apr 20, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I'm kinda surprised nobody has asked what I'm picking up.....



I thought you were going to set up and do a show. 

But hey Colin .... what are you going to pick up?


----------



## SENC (Apr 20, 2016)

A munkey?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 20, 2016)

It's a Oneway trip.... I should be home Tuesday night.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Kevin (Apr 20, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> It's a Oneway trip.... I should be home Tuesday night.



Where's the jealous icon when you need one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 20, 2016)

Well....he is going to Colorado. I hear it has some great doubache....


----------



## Brink (Apr 21, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> It's a Oneway trip.... I should be home Tuesday night.



I'm thinking his is a riddle.
A oneway trip, be home Tuesday...


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 21, 2016)

Brink said:


> I'm thinking his is a riddle.
> A oneway trip, be home Tuesday...



Not *oneway*, but *Oneway*.

Big difference.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Brink (Apr 21, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> Not *oneway*, but *Oneway*.
> 
> Big difference.



Had a coworker called Oneway.
Always hungry for donuts, but never bought any.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 21, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> Not *oneway*, but *Oneway*.
> 
> Big difference.



Duncan you're having a conversation with a monkey so ashamed of his tail he cut it off, and who also has an extreme case of human envy. Don't expect too much ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 22, 2016)

Back to the topic though, Anyone along my route want to meet?


----------



## ClintW (Apr 22, 2016)

I am by 80! But the other direction


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 24, 2016)

Just a heads up if anyone is along my route and wants to meet, My wife told me to head out tonight and grab a motel or pull into a truck stop overnight so I'm there earlier. I'll be going through Des Moines late this evening and planning to be in Denver before noon. I'll head back out Monday evening and pass back through Iowa Tuesday morning most probably.


----------



## Sprung (Apr 24, 2016)

Drive safe, Colin!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 25, 2016)

1:30 am. I'm past Omaha. Think it's time to sack out a few hours. I'll check in sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 25, 2016)

You going to have two Oneways? Safe trip.


----------



## kweinert (Apr 25, 2016)

Since you're headed to Boulder you're going to be pretty close by. Who you picking it up from?

Like to say hi, just not sure if our schedules will work out, depends on what time you're heading out. Damn day job just keeps me too busy. Used to be I could work things when I needed to but the new position requires a lot of meetings.


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Apr 25, 2016)

Take Hwy 81 across Nebraska and stop in Norfolk for a cup of coffee. You can hit I90 in SD. The other side of Yankton.


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 25, 2016)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> Take Hwy 81 across Nebraska and stop in Norfolk for a cup of coffee. You can hit I90 in SD. The other side of Yankton.



That would be going north and then cutting across? I'll have to check what it does for my travel time. I'm seeing some nasty weather coming on tomorrow.


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Apr 25, 2016)

Oh it's just a little snow.


----------



## Tony (Apr 25, 2016)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> Oh it's just a little snow.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 25, 2016)

@Wilson's Woodworking , I won't be able to stop would be passing through on the dark of night.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## kweinert (Apr 25, 2016)

Well, it must not have happened because there aren't any pictures, but I just had a short visit with Colin on his way back home.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 25, 2016)

kweinert said:


> Well, it must not have happened because there aren't any pictures, but I just had a short visit with Colin on his way back home.


 
I'll post a picture of the wood. That'll be proof.


----------

